# Brushes - Pinsel



## Spelly (8. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich hab mir letztens ein paar Brushes runtergeladen und die sahen in der Vorschau so klasse aus! Ich hab die dann bei Photoshop integriert und dann mal getestet. Also Meilen von dem Bild der Vorschau entfernt. :-( 

Hier einmal der Link von der angestrebten Vorschau:
http://www.album.de/bild/387999/target.cfm

Und hier mein Ergebnis nach dem 6. Versuch:
http://www.album.de/bild/388000/testimage06.cfm

Auch habe ich Brushes, die sind einfach nur schwarz, obwohl die in der Vorschau so tolle Muster und Texturen hatten. Wie kann ich da vorgehen


----------



## Bepp0 (8. Juni 2007)

Hi,

also mal ein paar Sachen dazu...
ich hatte früher auch Probleme in der Art 

1. Möchtest du dieses "grüne Brush-Bild" so wie es die Vorschau des Brush-Packs zeigt so verweden oder willst dus einfach nur als Übungszweck kopieren?

Denn diese Brush-Vorschau zeigt ja nur eine Zusammenstellung aller Brushes in diesem Pack... ich wüsste jetzt nicht wozu du genau diese komplette Zusammenstellung verwenden könntest/willst?! Ich benutzte aus den Packs eigentlich immer nur einzelne Brushes...
aber du kannst mir gerne sagen für was dus brauchst ... dann schau ichs mir ma an...

Ausserdem sind über diesen Brush-Pack-Images sicher oft irgendwelche Filter drüber ums interessanter aussehen zu lassen... da kann man dann nich ganz so einfach sagen: das geht jetzt so oder so... da musst dann halt ma einfach bissl rumspielen mit den Filtern.

2. Ist es verdammt wichtig dass wenn du Pinselspitzen importierst auch das Pinsel-Werkzeug und nicht das Bundstift-Werkzeug benutzt.


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juni 2007)

Hai,

die brushes haben die Farbe, die du als Vordergrundfarbe eingestellt hast, mit den ggf. vorhandenen Abstufungen.

Auf den Vorschauen sind meist alle brushes eines Sets in unterschiedlichen Farben zu sehen. (wie oben schon erwähnt)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Spelly (8. Juni 2007)

Bepp0 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> also mal ein paar Sachen dazu...
> ich hatte früher auch Probleme in der Art
> ...



Ich will das nur zum Üben verwenden, weil ich noch ziemlicher Anfänger in der Grafikerstellung bin. Ich hab mich eben nur gewundert, wieso diese Vorschau total anders aussieht als mein Ergebnis. Und da wollte ich dann doch Klarheit haben oder besser, mit irgendwas muss ich ja anfangen, damit es was wird. Mein Ziel ist es dabei, letzten Endes Cover für CDs zu entwerfen und da bräuchte ich Möglichkeiten, um geniale Hintergründe zu machen. Als Beispiel hab ich mal eins hochgeladen. So in diese Richtung will ich kommen.
http://www.album.de/bild/389897/target2.cfm

Müsste doch möglich sein... Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Bepp0 (9. Juni 2007)

joa  dann würde ich aber kleiner anfangen un nich gleich mit sowas einsteigen.
dein beispiel cd cover hat jetzt aber nich so viel mit brushes zu tun.
ich werd dir morgen ma paar tuts in dem bereich raussuchen ... aber jetzt bin ich zu müde un muss ab ins bett ^^


----------



## Spelly (9. Juni 2007)

Bepp0 hat gesagt.:


> joa  dann würde ich aber kleiner anfangen un nich gleich mit sowas einsteigen.
> dein beispiel cd cover hat jetzt aber nich so viel mit brushes zu tun.
> ich werd dir morgen ma paar tuts in dem bereich raussuchen ... aber jetzt bin ich zu müde un muss ab ins bett ^^



Wär cool!


----------

